
Digg’s Big 30 Percent Drop - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/26/digg-big-drop/
======
brc
The worst thing for Digg is that the narrative is no longer 'cool new site
called Digg', it's now 'Digg is losing it's numbers'. The narrative will be
included in stories for the next 12 months, unless they can produce some major
numbers to comprehensively reverse the trend.

The worst thing about this narrative is that the company itself isn't in
control of it.

And I get the feeling Digg is on the road to becoming a cautionary tale in
bullet point presentations, the Friendster of social news.

~~~
smiler
Even worse, the narrative will now be 'Digg is losing its numbers and was
caught out artificially inflating their advertisers articles on the site'

~~~
lurchpop
even worserer it's sort of a tea party hangout.

------
goalieca
All this shows is that Digg was well on its way down before the new rollout.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
... and that something made visitors drop even faster in the last month.

------
cheesey
What terrible event took place in January 2010 that caused a drop that was
steeper than the one caused by Digg v4?

~~~
malloreon
Anecdotally, I've heard it was announcing digg v4

------
whyenot
Ouch. I never particularly liked Digg, but I feel sorry for all those people
who are suddenly out of a job.

